# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A Jeni Supersticioze Dhe Nje Pyetje ...

## AuGuSt_

*A Jeni Supersticioze Dhe Nje Pyetje ...*

*Cili eshte numri juaj i fatit*

----------


## vajza_pr

Jo nuk besoj aspak ne bestytni-Dmth nuk jam Supersticioze ndersa nr fati kam po dhe atij i besoj vetem kur ia beje vet rrethanat

----------


## Borix

Jemi ne shekullin e 21; e konsideroj supersticionin si pjelle e budallallekut dhe te injorances. Une jam ateist, e jo me kunder bestytnive...

----------


## brandon

> Jemi ne shekullin e 21; e konsideroj supersticionin si pjelle e budallallekut dhe te injorances. Une jam ateist, e jo me kunder bestytnive...


Megjithate Nietsche ka shtuar: Vec ironi ,per ata qe mendojne se e kane mundur krishterimin me shkencat natyrore moderne..............."Krishti mbi kryq" eshte akoma  ,simboli me sublim

----------


## Borix

> Megjithate Nietsche ka shtuar: Vec ironi ,per ata qe mendojne se e kane mundur krishterimin me shkencat natyrore moderne..............."Krishti mbi kryq" eshte akoma  ,simboli me sublim


Konteksti i kesaj kuote eshte ndryshe nga c'lexohet - eshte ironike. Nietzsche gjithnje perdorte ironine kur fliste per fene dhe personat fetare. Gjithsesi, tema eshte per supersticionin. Dhe per kete te fundit, Nietzsche ka shkruar ne "The Gay Science" qe korrupsionin ne SHBA perbehet nga tre elemente: Supersticioni, Shterja, dhe Snark-u (kafshe imagjinare...).

----------


## brandon

> Konteksti i kesaj kuote eshte ndryshe nga c'lexohet - eshte ironike. Nietzsche gjithnje perdorte ironine kur fliste per fene dhe personat fetare. Gjithsesi, tema eshte per supersticionin. Dhe per kete te fundit, Nietzsche ka shkruar ne "The Gay Science" qe korrupsionin ne SHBA perbehet nga tre elemente: Supersticioni, Shterja, dhe Snark-u (kafshe imagjinare...).


Mos harro qe Nietzsche s ja pertonte as Darwin-it  o Bismarkut(atyre qe detyrohej me shume),por per te mos dale nga tema supersticionizmi rrjedh nga dobesia jone,dhe pamundesia per te njohur boten dhe veten,sidomos tani qe kemi mohuar moralin,dhe nuk besojme me tek njerezit e medhenj

----------


## diikush

> ...por per te mos dale nga tema supersticionizmi rrjedh nga dobesia jone,dhe pamundesia per te njohur boten dhe veten,sidomos tani qe kemi mohuar moralin,dhe nuk besojme me tek njerezit e medhenj


clidhje ka besimi ne supersticion me mosbesimin tek njerzit e medhenj?

----------


## brandon

> clidhje ka besimi ne supersticion me mosbesimin tek njerzit e medhenj?


 Njerezit e medhenj qe vazhdimi i fjalise,qe mund te mos mbaronte aty, po ne kete ore mos prit pergjigjen e nje teze dipllome,por po te them te drejten ,me duken pak "strange" shqiptaret e USA ,menyra se si shtrojne problemet............ecc
,

----------


## diikush

> po ti  pse pyet?





hi grupi shurupi lol

qe te sigurohem qe nuk e kam fajin une qe nuk kuptoj mungesen e lidhjes se llogjikes tek ai shkrim  :ngerdheshje: 

l




> Njerezit e medhenj qe vazhdimi i fjalise,qe mund te mos mbaronte aty, po ne kete ore mos prit pergjigjen e nje teze dipllome,por po te them te drejten ,me duken pak "strange" shqiptaret e USA ,menyra se si shtrojne problemet............ecc
> ,


Po tani ne te USA ta kemi fajin ty qe nuk e mbaron fjaline? Nga ta dime ne ca kishe ndermend te thoshe ti neser ne nje ore me te pershtatshme?  lol



P.S. Per temen prap - ncuk jam supersticioz.

----------


## Ihti

Qe kur te perjashtuan ke filluar  je bere i kujdesshem  :ngerdheshje: 

Patjeter qe jam supersticioz. 
Supersticionet i hedhin piper jetes sociale. Supersticionet jane objekt teper interesant diskutimi...sidomos me njerez qe nuk i njeh mire. 
Mund te abuzosh me supersticionet, mund t'i besh interesante, mund t'i besh tragjike, mund t'i besh komike, apo dhe te frikshme. 

Njehere nje pseudo-magjistar me dha nje gogel ne dore...me mermeriti ca fjale dhe me tha qe kete vit do kesh sex te mrekullueshem.
Ene ashtu doli! Sa e kam kerku ate plakun me pas...po s'e gjeta me  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Del Monako

> Ene ashtu doli! Sa e kam kerku ate plakun me pas...po s'e gjeta me


Biri im...Jam gjithmon prane teje...mjafton te shkosh njeher nga e djathta.

----------


## Antipatrea

Ihto prandaj kthen filxhanin perdite ti mor djle, te hedhesh fall, e???
Une vete jam shume supersticioz....Ate thenien : Po shkove me nje jevge te shtohet jeta e besoj me shume se filxhanin e Ihtit....btw ka vlere kjo shprehja per zezaket???

----------


## diikush

une e di qe eshte po shkove me nje forumiste, por une nuk jam supersticioz gjithsesi, keshtu qe nuk i besoj.

----------


## Limi2006

jo aspak sepse eshte nje koh tjeter

----------


## Dj-GabrieL

Supersticioze!!Edhe po edhe jo,varet..

Ndersa per nr e fatit nuk jam interesuar asnjiher sepse nuk para besoje!

----------


## SaS

nuk jam supersticioz !!! nje arsye e njeriut per te justifikuar dobesine e vet !!!

----------


## Silk

une besoj ne gjerat e vertetueshme, ne shkence...

s'kam qene ndojnjehere supersticioze

----------


## Sirena_E_Vogel

I besoj disa here ketyre gjerave... Varet edhe se si ndihem :P

Persa i perket numrit te fatit kam dy *9* dhe *19*

----------


## Renegata

jam posi.
7 nr im me fat

----------

